# problème synchronisation photos ipad



## discojack (3 Décembre 2010)

salut à tous

depuis plusieurs jours lorsque je demande à itunes  de synchroniser mon ipad, les nouvelles photos ne sont pas copiées... et  j'ai un message de type :"plusieurs photos dont image.jpg n'ont pas été  copiés sur l'iPad car il est impossible de les y afficher"

c'est exactement la même procédure que celle que j'utilise habituellement et le même type d'images mais là rien à faire...

avez vous une solution ?

merci d'avance.


----------



## twinworld (4 Décembre 2010)

moi j'ai ce genre de message quand le format n'est pas bon. Ces images proviennent du même endroit, elles sont au même format que celles que vous arrivez à transférer ? Vous ne les avez pas retouchées ?


----------



## franpasc (8 Novembre 2017)

ia ora na, bonjour,
J'ai exactement le même problème ! Mais 7 ans plus tard ;-)
Depuis quelque temps, les photos ne se synchronisent plus sur iPad... et iTunes me raconte que des photos n'ont pas être synchronisées...
J'ai changé de câble USB (en wifi, c'est idem), j'ai réinstallé iTunes...
Rien !
Quelqu'un aurait-il une idées sur la question ?
En vous remerciant,
Pascal


----------



## USB09 (22 Novembre 2017)

Tu peux essayer ceci. 
PhotoSync – transfert photos par touchbyte GmbH
https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/photosync-transfert-photos/id415850124?mt=8


----------



## franpasc (23 Novembre 2017)

merci pour ta réponse !


----------

